# jodido



## Cecilio

JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ said:


> _Y mirad, yo no tengo en mi teclado tildes y estoy jodido, ... pues soy español._



Tal vez me tildéis de pacato, pero sería bueno apuntar de cara a nuestros amigos italianos que esta palabra que he subrayado en tu texto es muy malsonante, y no suele utilizarse en estos foros, donde se evita el uso de semejantes vulgarismos.


----------



## claudine2006

JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ said:


> El tilde, no existe. Es la tilde
> Y vale para ambos.
> La discusion es un poco "gotica" pues no veo la complejidad de la norma, que para algo esta.
> 
> _Y mirad, yo no tengo en mi teclado tildes y estoy  jodido , ... pues soy español._


 


Cecilio said:


> Tal vez me tildéis de pacato, pero sería bueno apuntar de cara a nuestros amigos italianos que esta palabra que he subrayado en tu texto es muy malsonante, y no suele utilizarse en estos foros, donde se evita el uso de semejantes vulgarismos.


Ceci, estoy de acuerdo contigo, es mejor especificarlo para que los que estamos aprendiendo español podamos usar las palabras conociéndo bien el significado de ellas (y tomándonos la responsabilidad a la hora de usarlas).


----------



## Tizona

"Jodido" no es "muy malsonante", para nada. Puede que no sea una palabra para usar en un contexto formal pero describe perfectamente lo que él quiere decir.
Y, al contrario que en otros países, este tipo de palabras son de los más común en la televisión española (desgraciadamente).

Por cierto, yo siempre he oído/dicho "la" tilde. Primera noticia que tengo de "el" tilde...


----------



## Cecilio

Quando io lavoravo a licei di secondaria non lascevo che i miei allievi dicessero parole come "jodido". Questa parola è semplicemente una parolaccia e si usa come tale. Questi fori di WR non sono il migliore contesto per utilizzarle, ma questa è soltanto la mia opinione.


----------



## claudine2006

Cecilio said:


> Quando io lavoravo al liceo/nelle Scuole Superiori non lasciavo che i miei allievi dicessero parole come "jodido". Questa parola è semplicemente una parolaccia e si usa come tale. Questi fori di WR non sono il migliore contesto per utilizzarle, ma questa è soltanto la mia opinione.


Infatti, è vero che si ascolta con frequenza per strada, ma resta una parolaccia che è sempre meglio evitare.


----------



## rocamadour

Cecilio said:


> Quando io lavoravo a licei di secondaria non lascevo che i miei allievi dicessero parole come "jodido". Questa parola è semplicemente una parolaccia e si usa come tale. Questi fori di WR non sono il migliore contesto per utilizzarle, ma questa è soltanto la mia opinione.


 
... anche la mia!  Decisamente.


----------



## sabrinita85

A ver, aquí en Italia, es más difícil oír palabros y palabrotas en las escuelas, universidades, oficinas, etc, pero en España es lo normal y es verdad, como dice Cecilio, que _jodido _es una palabra vulgar, pero este es un foro lingüístico que nos inseña lo que pasa con la lengua en los varios países y yo no pienso en condenar a esta palabra o a quien la haya utilizado, sino agradezco que "haya venido a luz" porque me deja ver lo que un español cualquiera diría en esa ocasión sin contenerse o frenarse demasiado.
Lo único que me parece importante es que, igual, el autor del mensaje con la palabra incriminada, hubiera podido añadir un emoticón warn para señalar que se trataba de una palabrota.

Saludos.


----------



## Cecilio

sabrinita85 said:


> A ver, aquí en Italia, es más difícil oír palabros (?) y palabrotas en las escuelas, universidades, oficinas, etc, pero en España es lo normal y es verdad, como dice Cecilio, que _jodido _es una palabra vulgar, pero este es un foro lingüístico que nos inseña lo que pasa con la lengua en los varios países y yo no pienso  condenar esta palabra o a quien la haya utilizado, sino agradezco que "haya salido a la luz" porque me deja ver lo que un español cualquiera diría en esa ocasión sin contenerse o frenarse demasiado.
> Lo único que me parece importante es que, igual, el autor del mensaje con la palabra incriminada (suena un poco a italiano), hubiera podido añadir un emoticón warn para señalar que se trataba de una palabrota.
> 
> Saludos.



È vero, purtroppo si dicono moltissime paralacce nei licei spagnoli. Alle volte non le usano soltanto gli allievi ma anche alcuni insegnanti! A me ha sembrato questo sempre una situazione vergognosa, credo che usare parolacce è una forma molto simplificata di parlare, molto povera. Io le uso, come tutti, ma non quando sono in lezione o quando parlo con la mia famiglia o la mia fidanzata, e non le uso neanche qui nel foro, perché la tentazione di usare parolacce potrebbe transformare questo luogo in una cosa troppo vulgare. Credo, come Sabrinita, che in questi casi andrebbe bene usare un "emoticón", per fare vedere ai parlanti non nativi le caratteristiche di uso di queste parole.


----------



## sabrinita85

Cecilio said:


> È vero, purtroppo si dicono moltissime par*o*lacce nei licei spagnoli. Alle volte non le usano soltanto gli allievi ma anche alcuni insegnanti! A me *è sempre *sembrat*a* una situazione vergognosa, credo che usare parolacce è una forma molto s*e*mplificata di parlare, molto povera. Io le uso, come tutti, ma non quando sono *a* lezione o quando parlo con la mia famiglia o la mia fidanzata, e non le uso neanche qui nel for*um*, perché la tentazione di usare parolacce potrebbe transformare questo luogo in una cosa troppo vulgare. Credo, come Sabrinita, che in questi casi *sare*bbe bene usare un "emoticón", per fare vedere ai parlanti non nativi le caratteristiche d*'*uso di queste parole.


Sì, sono d'accordo, ognuno poi ne fa l'uso che vuole!
Ovviamente, neanche a me piacerebbe che diventasse la norma in questo forum, ma per una volta .. !


----------



## irene.acler

sabrinita85 said:


> A ver, aquí en Italia, es más difícil oír palabros y palabrotas en las escuelas, universidades, oficinas, etc, pero en España es lo normal y es verdad, como dice Cecilio, que _jodido _es una palabra vulgar, pero este es un foro lingüístico que nos inseña lo que pasa con la lengua en los varios países y yo no pienso en condenar a esta palabra o a quien la haya utilizado, sino agradezco que "haya venido a luz" porque me deja ver lo que un español cualquiera diría en esa ocasión sin contenerse o frenarse demasiado.
> Lo único que me parece importante es que, igual, el autor del mensaje con la palabra incriminada, hubiera podido añadir un emoticón warn para señalar que se trataba de una palabrota.
> 
> Saludos.



Estoy completamente de acuerdo contigo. 
Sería mejor añadir un emoticón, sin duda, pero a mí me parece justo que el autor de ese post haya utilizado esa palabra, ya que el contexto probablemente la necesitaba.
Es muy importante para los que estamos aprendiendo conocer también palabrotas o expresiones, digamos más "vulgares", que no se utilizan en ámbitos formales, porque sólo de esta manera podemos aprender una lengua en su totalidad.


----------



## lazarus1907

La palabra viene recogida en el diccionario María Moliner como vulgar (al igual que palabras como fo*** o co*o), es decir, una palabra que no puedes usar con tu abuela ni en una situación formal con alguien con quien no tienes confianza. Pero es verdad que en España se usa muchísimo, y no suena tan mal como otras.





> *jodido, -a* (vulg.) Participio adjetivo de «joder[se]». ¤ (vulg.) Aplicado a personas, que se encuentra mal física o anímicamente. ¤ (vulg.) Se aplica a una parte del cuerpo enferma o lesionada: ‘Tiene la rodilla jodida’. ¤ (vulg.) Aplicado a cosas, estropeado. ¤ (vulg.) Se aplica a la persona que causa enfado o molestia. ¤ (vulg.) También, a la cosa que constituye un problema de difícil solución: ‘Ese asunto es muy jodido’.
> 
> *vulgar*
> 1  adj. Propio del vulgo. ¤ No refinado: ‘Lenguaje [o gusto] vulgar’. ¤ No distinguido: ‘Persona de facciones [o de modales] vulgares’. ¤ Impropio de personas cultas o educadas.
> 
> _©_ María Moliner





Tizona said:


> Por cierto, yo siempre he oído/dicho "la" tilde. Primera noticia que tengo de "el" tilde...


Pues la RAE sí lo recoge, aunque no se oiga apenas en España:


> *tilde**.*
> * 1.* amb. Virgulilla o rasgo que se pone sobre algunas abreviaturas, el que lleva la _ñ,_ y cualquier otro signo que sirva para distinguir una letra de otra o denotar su acentuación. U. m. en f.
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Laos

sabrinita85 said:


> A ver, aquí en Italia, es más difícil oír palabros y palabrotas en las escuelas, universidades, oficinas, etc, pero en España es lo normal y es verdad, como dice Cecilio, que _jodido _es una palabra vulgar, pero este es un foro lingüístico que nos inseña lo que pasa con la lengua en los varios países y yo no pienso en condenar a esta palabra o a quien la haya utilizado, sino agradezco que "haya venido a luz" porque me deja ver lo que un español cualquiera diría en esa ocasión sin contenerse o frenarse demasiado.
> Lo único que me parece importante es que, igual, el autor del mensaje con la palabra incriminada, hubiera podido añadir un emoticón warn para señalar que se trataba de una palabrota.
> 
> Saludos.



Sono pienamente d'accordo con Sabrinita. Ok, le parolacce non sono bellissime e bisogna essere molto oculati nella scelta di questo tipo di "strumenti linguistici", soprattutto nella scelta del registro in cui farne uso.
Ma comunque, rimangono "strumenti linguistici", dal punto di vista di un linguista o di un traduttore, quindi, sono molto interessanti e "stimolanti", come tante altre herraminentas.
Come vedete, ad esempio, l'uso - considerato da alcuno di voi come inopportuno in questo forum - di una parolaccia ha stimolato il dibattito e l'interesse linguistico, almeno quello di Sabrinita e il mio. Paradossalmente, quindi, proprio in questo forum l'uso (ovviamente limitato e non offensivo) di queste parole può essere utile (un italiano così può capirne meglio il "funzionamento"), così come è utile l'intervento di chi lo critica, spiegando quando e perché non deve essere utilizzato.
Comunque, per un traduttore queste cose sono interessanti, perché se ne trovano tante, sia nei dialoghi dei film, sia nei libri. 
A proposito, come lo tradurreste in italiano?


Buona giornata a tutti


----------



## femmejolie

Anch'io concordo pienamente con quanto ha detto Sabri.
(sono stata a Roma e lì/là si dicono un sacco di parolacce)
Jodido è una parola volgare (un pochino) quando si usa con qualcuno che non ti conosce, ma quando si usa con persone conosciute non è volgare. Dire al suo posto "estoy fastidiado/a" è molto affettato, è un eufemismo, anche nel tuo lavoro, tranne che sia indispensabile se parli col tuo padrone e non hai fiducia o con un professore all'università, ecc.
A proposito, come si dice in italiano:

Estoy jodido/a-->Sono fottuto/a????? non mi è familiare)


----------



## Rayines

lazarus1907 said:


> La palabra viene recogida en el diccionario María Moliner como vulgar (al igual que palabras como fo*** o co*o), es decir, una palabra que no puedes usar con tu abuela ni en una situación formal con alguien con quien no tienes confianza. Pero es verdad que en España se usa muchísimo, y no suena tan mal como otras.


En Argentina también se usa muchísimo, en situaciones informales entre amigos. No resulta ofensiva ni grosera. Hasta se puede llegar a usar en una reunión informal con gente menos conocida. En un trabajo, sólo si hay mucha confianza. Por supuesto, no se le puede decir a un colectivero (1): _¡Qué jodido que es usted! _
De todas maneras en general los hispanohablantes no la usaríamos en el foro, excepto para un análisis de la misma, etc. etc.

(1) Colectivo (invento argentino)= bus


----------



## rocamadour

Laos said:


> Comunque, per un traduttore queste cose sono interessanti, perché se ne trovano tante, sia nei dialoghi dei film, sia nei libri.
> A proposito, come lo tradurreste in italiano?
> 
> 
> Buona giornata a tutti


 

Credo che su quello che hai scritto siamo tutti d'accordo e non pensare che anche noi che ci siamo espressi per un giusto "contenimento" siamo dei bacchettoni! 
A proposito: io tradurrei  "fottuto"


----------



## Laos

rocamadour said:


> Credo che su quello che hai scritto siamo tutti d'accordo e non pensare che anche noi che ci siamo espressi per un giusto "contenimento" siamo dei bacchettoni!
> A proposito: io tradurrei  "fottuto"



Infatti ho scritto che anche chi le critica ha una funzione molto utile per chi vuole imparare.
Non penso che siate dei bacchettoni, semplicemente secondo me quella parola non era poi tanto da "contenere".


----------



## Cecilio

Si sa che praticamente tutte le parolacce possono avere un senso meno insultante, più morbido o rilassato. Questo argumento si è usato molte volte nelle discussioni di WR e sembra una questione ovvia. Io mi chiedo se sarebbe buono che l'ambiente di questi forum si rilassassi tanto di ammettere come normali queste parole. Personalmente preferisco che non si usino le parolacce a meno che in un contesto che chiarisca bene il loro significato.

Inoltre, direi che la percezione di queste parole per un parlante non nativo non può essere la stessa di quella di un nativo. Per me, l'uso di paralacce fuori di contesto mi sembra ogni volta peggio e non mi fa appena ridere. Come ho detto prima, dopo alcuni anni vedendo il comportamento lamentabile di molti adolescenti dei licei di Spagna, e osservando in Spagna un uso ogni volta più amplio di parolacce in qualsiasi situazione, non mi piace molto contribuire a questa tendenza.

Si è detto in un post anteriore che dire "Estoy fastidiado" è un eufemismo. Dissento di quest'idea. Si può dire "Estoy fastidiado", "Me siento mal", "Estoy harto", ecc., si possono dire tantissime cose, la lingua è piena di parole interessanti che possono usarsi.


----------



## Kalimeros

Continuando con Rayines, en Argentina no es una grosería, como parece ser en otros países hispanoparlantes. Cuando la veo utilizada por gente de esos países me da la sensación de que tiene la misma categoría que el inglés f****d. Aquí significa una persona que actúa con mala intención, o sin contemplar el bienestar de los demás, buscando sólo el propio beneficio.


----------



## femmejolie

Kalimeros said:


> Continuando con Rayines, en Argentina no es una grosería, como parece ser en otros países hispanoparlantes. Cuando la veo utilizada por gente de esos países me da la sensación de que tiene la misma categoría que el inglés f****d. Aquí significa una persona que actúa con mala intención, o sin contemplar el bienestar de los demás, buscando sólo el propio beneficio.Sí, también en España se dice: ¡Qué jodido!/¡Qué jodío! ¡Ese es un jodido! (avieso, cab**n)


No sé en otros países hispanohablantes, pero en España, en Argentina (como decís)y en Chile no es malsonante, todo depende de la entonación y del uso.
No creo que sea malsonante en ningún país de América Latina, tan sólo para los mismos de siempre.

En mi casa sí se utiliza, la utilizo con mis amigos y amigas,y también la utilizo con mis abuelos, y estos también la utilizan (es perfectísimamente normal, se usa en el trabajo, en la universidad, excepto cuando hablas con una persona con la que no tienes confianza (ej:un médico, un jefe ,un catedrático, en una entrevista de trabajo, etc.), más bien alguien de rango superior, pero incluso si dices a un médico o a tu jefe "estoy jodido" tampoco pasaría nada, o cuando te presentan a una persona y te pregunta ¿qué tal? puedes decirle: Estoy jodido, aunque no es lo normal, sobre todo al principio de la conversación.
No es ni mucho menos tan vulgar como h....de....,cabr.., etc. (para mí ni siquiera es vulgar, pero esto es subjetivo)
El uso criticado depende del ambiente en que te muevas, la gente católica y de derechas la encuentra vulgar. Es como si se critica ahora que "estar hecho polvo" (un sinónimo de estar fastidiado/jodido) es un taco porque contiene la palabra "polvo".
Obviamente, "jodido"es encontrado vulgar por algunos (los mismos de siempre) a causa de que viene del verbo "joder", pero hoy en día se ha descontextualizado de su significado original.


----------



## Najwa83

Sólo una pequeña corrección más:



sabrinita85 said:


> A ver, aquí en Italia, es más difícil oír palabros y palabrotas en las escuelas, universidades, oficinas, etc, pero en España es lo normal y es verdad, como dice Cecilio, que _jodido _es una palabra vulgar, pero este es un foro lingüístico que nos enseña lo que pasa con la lengua en los varios países y yo no pienso en condenar a esta palabra o a quien la haya utilizado, sino agradezco que "haya venido a luz" porque me deja ver lo que un español cualquiera diría en esa ocasión sin contenerse o frenarse demasiado.
> Lo único que me parece importante es que, igual, el autor del mensaje con la palabra incriminada, hubiera podido añadir un emoticón warn para señalar que se trataba de una palabrota.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Totalmente de acuerdo con Sabrinita y Femme...


----------



## sabrinita85

Najwa83 said:


> Sólo una pequeña corrección más:
> 
> 
> 
> Totalmente de acuerdo con Sabrinita y Femme...


Muchas gracias!
Se me había escapado!


----------



## Schenker

No sé si habrán dicho esto en alguno de los anteriores post (eran demasiados para leer cada uno con cuidado, discúlpenme), pero por lo menos aquí en Chile y también en Argentina (no sé si en otros paises igual) la palabra jodido no es una "palabrota" o "grosería". Se utiliza con bastante frecuencia y quiere decir "perdido" "acabado" "en problemas". Es lo más común decir "estamos jodidos", que quiere decir "estamos en problemas", "estamos perdidos" etc. 
Obviamente en alguna carta seria no se utilizaría ese término, pero en una conversación se puede usar sin que la otra persona se vaya en ningún caso a ofender.


----------

